# 4 HP Briggs lawnmower gov adjust/manual



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Starts fine on choke but idles too fast in slow position and can not control speed above idle goes too fast max RPM. Idle screw does not touch linkage unless I push closed with finger. Model 111707 type 3048 electric start code 8800225 Snapper 21 inch mower. I think wrong spring is installed from gov to throttle slide lever? Tried moving spring loops to other side. Can adjust idle mixture if I hold at idle and does have high speed screw at float bowl. Carb cleaned AOK. Anyone got pics of correct spring installed for 4 HP? Thanks


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I've copied the pages out of the B&S Repair Manual relevant to your engine's gov. BTW, if you don't know it, you can of course get a copy of your IPL (Illustrated Parts List) from the B&S website.

Given the low cost of the gov spring, I'd go ahead and buy a new one just to be on the safe side(#209 in the IPL)

I had to separate the 4 pages out of the repair manual due to size. Also, I'm not sure if you have the current or earlier style governor. Since you have a 'compliance' mower(based on your type no of 3048), I'm guessing it's the 'current' style.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Thanks dogpile*

I have the gov shown in fig 53 and 57. I will try to check linkage adjustment per these pages. The gov spring I have is exactly the one shown in 53 pics so I expect it is OK. Do you have the pics for adjusting the high speed screw on bottom of float bowl. I usually only see a high speed screw like that on Tec. 8 HP snow blowers. I did turn the screw out 1.5 turns but it is very long screw with 0 ring on threads. Carb does have idle mixture screw too.Thanks for the help.


----------

